
Bill Nye Saves the World, the Anti-Anti-Science Show, Hits Netflix in April - snake117
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/bill-nye-saves-the-world-trailer-premiere-date/
======
Cuuugi
I'm getting sick of Bill Nye. I loved his show in the 90's, but he's really a
one trick pony at this point.

Climate Change - I get it.

He did some important work for Boeing, which is to be respected, but it's not
in the climate science field.

He's becoming more of a propagandist than an educator now, and i will not be
watching his show.

~~~
jestar_jokin
Okay, what changes have you made to your lifestyle to minimise your ecological
impact and personal contribution to climate change?

If the answer is "none", then I'd say the message needs to be repeated.

~~~
slv77
If there is one thing the religious right recognizes is religious fervor. To
them Bill Nye and others are just another version of televangelist preaching
guilt and a certain way to live to forestall apocalyptic doom.

As a whole the religious right would be a lot more receptive of people who
talked like engineers rather than preachers. Elon Musk will likely do more for
climate change by selling people a product than Bill Nye will. In fact I'd bet
that Bill likely will do more to harm progress on the issue than advance it.

------
awful
I like Bill Nye, but I think he misses opportunities, learning moments for his
opponents on the topics of climate/evolution/whatever, watching both the Ham
debate and the recent visit to Noahs Ark-ville. For example, when Ham asked
"do you think this girl is an animal" or something, IIRC Bill demurred and
said something like Yes, she is a mammal or something - my opinion of course,
but he could have driven a home run and demonstrated Yes, I do because look,
she moves like one, has a mouth like one, has hair like one, and look she goes
to the bathroom like one, has all the body parts of one - And if we go into
the lab and compare the DNA, blood, urine, ad infinitum, we can show there is
nary a difference there too, and therefore yes, it s/b clear to everyone
standing here she is more closer to an animal compared to anything else you
know or have seen in the known universe. It would likely still fail to
convince most but not all. That said, I think he will do a good job keeping
the interest of the viewer and can drive it home.

------
boznz
LOL.. Yes I can just imagine all those "Anti-science" people switching off
'Honey boo-boo' and watching this instead!

